# Horse accident on M1 near Sheffield yesterday



## Hoofy23 (17 June 2013)

I was in our lorry driving back from Catton ODE yesterday and there was very sadly a horse laid on the side of the southbound carriageway of the M1 below Sheffield. The poor owner was very upset but we couldn't get to her as we were going the other way. Very upsetting and would like to know if anyone knows her and what happened to her tragic horse. Thanks :-(


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

Hi there, thank you for your concern. Unfortunately the horse was ours, we were taking her to her new loan home in Nottingham. We are not 100% sure what happened entirely all we know is she jumped out of the back of the trailer. We were travelling in the slow lane no faster than 60mph, this horse normally travels fine as we went to our local riding school the week before and had no issues. 

Unfortunately we have come to the conclusion that something spooked our poor mare which forced her to break free and jump out of the trailer. (A horses natural instinct being fight or flight). Again, heartbreaking to us, we did not hear or feel a thing when our beloved mare did this... It was until i turned round to look at her that I couldn't see her. I thought she had gone down in the trailer. Immediately, we pulled over and I looked and noticed she wasn't there. Obviously not hearing or seeing anything, we managed to drive about 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile without noticing. 

As you have noticed we were all very distraught and the pony actually belonged to my boyfriends little sister who was 10 who also witnessed the horrific accident.

This is no offence to the person who posted the original topic, as i can see she has had deep concerns for us, this is for the sick people who have taken pictures and posted them on facebook, making it viewable to children (as we all know children go on facebook) and for also sl**ging us off to the public when they or nobody else knew the full situation. 

Thank you to the person who posted this as your concern means a lot to us and we are wishing for nothing more for our little princess to be back with us, but unfortunately, this was just a freak accident that none of us could of prevented. Everything was done in the correct manner and even the police did an inspection, but nothing would have prevented this from happening.

Again, thank you to the person who originally posted this topic, not many people have been concerned about what has happened to us or the horse, they have been more concerned about posting on facebook and pleasing there sick twisted minds.


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 June 2013)

So sorry - how tragic. I am sure there will be many heartfelt thoughts for you, your family and your poor mare that lost her life. x


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

Many thanks to all who post and feel for us, unfortunately, there is the minority who feel the need to post sick things all over facebook, but the majority, especially the horse lovers have been nothing but kind to us... It was tragic for all of us, especially our little girl but the police and everyone that attended the scene were great with us. One of the policewoman even went up to our little princess and cut a piece of her mane off so we could treasure it forever, but like I said, the minority always lets everything down :/ x


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 June 2013)

FB can be a vicious place - try not to give the posts any attention- it will only be more upsetting for you. I know that is easily said and that anything like this in these sad circumstances is particularly hurtful. You did nothing wrong and actually it was good you realised when you did - it would be easy to have not noticed anything until your destination.

I always admire the emergency services in these situations as they witness such tragedies - it must affect them, yet they show such calm and kindness.


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			FB can be a vicious place - try not to give the posts any attention- it will only be more upsetting for you. I know that is easily said and that anything like this in these sad circumstances is particularly hurtful. You did nothing wrong and actually it was good you realised when you did - it would be easy to have not noticed anything until your destination.

I always admire the emergency services in these situations as they witness such tragedies - it must affect them, yet they show such calm and kindness.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, its not the posts that bother me, whatever people need to do to get a kick is fine by me, let them post what they want... They will never get a rise out of any of us its the fact that they have made it public for little children to see that hurts and bothers me... That's what hurts me the most... But unfortunately people don't do thinking. But you are all so kind and great I'm just glad the horsey world know what they are talking about  x


----------



## MollyMoomin (18 June 2013)

How awful, I'm so very very sorry.

Thoughts are with you all


----------



## Superhot (18 June 2013)

Some people revel in posting vile and upsetting photos on FB which is why I no longer subscribe.  That's not to say I don't know horrible things happen, in particular animal cruelty, but I really don't need to see graphic images.  I'm truly sorry that the shock and grief you and your family must be feeling right now, is being exacerbated by the selfish thoughtless goules who seem to get off on posting such things...


----------



## windand rain (18 June 2013)

Sorry for your tragic loss take a little comfort in my belief that nothing dies until the last person to remember them is gone. She will live on in hearts and minds forever


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 June 2013)

windand rain said:



			Sorry for your tragic loss take a little comfort in my belief that nothing dies until the last person to remember them is gone. She will live on in hearts and minds forever
		
Click to expand...

That's a really lovely true sentiment.


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

Thank you for your kind words. We are about to have a foal in which I believe our poor girl mistys spirit will live on. I'm grateful for all your messages x


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (18 June 2013)

So sad. Poor mare.  I am so sorry for all of you who have had to go through this, what a horrible thing to have happened.


----------



## soulfull (18 June 2013)

so sorry for your loss.  huge hugs to all.


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

Thanks again everyone.  We're going to name our foal after her, its the least we can do for her x


----------



## lamlyn2012 (18 June 2013)

Must have been awful.  So sorry. X


----------



## Snoozinsusan (18 June 2013)

So sorry for your horrific loss.  Remember the good times.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of your lovely pony.  Having been in a horse trailer accident (I was driving).  I know how scary towing is  best wishes to all of you at this hard time.

  RIP little pony


----------



## stencilface (18 June 2013)

So sorry for your loss  in and odd coincidence I was just talking to my best friend on the phone and she said she passed on Sunday 

You have my every sympathy, I was in a horse trailer accident with two horses in on the m1 a few years ago. Thankfully we were all fine, but the accident shook me up for a long time  people are sick, rubber neckers were also taking pics of us 

Hope the foal can go someway in mending your hearts x


----------



## RubysGold (18 June 2013)

What a horrible accident, Im so sorry for your loss  

Sick people rubbernecking and taking photos, I will never understand their mentality 

xx


----------



## Mariposa (18 June 2013)

So so sorry to hear this sad report, my thoughts are with you. RIP little horse.


----------



## Highlands (18 June 2013)

Tragic, so sorry


----------



## HavocsRevenge (18 June 2013)

Again I am so grateful for all your replies. It means a lot especially after finding out about that on Facebook this morning. . . You well and truly know you can rely on your horsey friends to get you through whether you have actually met them or not. People in the horsey world always stick together and are like one big family and thats what I love so much  thank you everyone xx


----------



## Tiffany (18 June 2013)

Just read this post and just wanted to say I'm so sorry for all concerned.


----------



## Hoofy23 (18 June 2013)

I can't tell you how sad I've felt for you since I saw your mare on Sunday. I can't get it out off my mind. I'm so sorry for you all and can't imagine being in your shoes. I always travel my horse with the back open but won't ever again. You can't imagine it's possible but we all know how panicked horses can get for the smallest reasons. Don't waste your emotions on the sick
people that took photos - they've obviously never been priveledged enough to love a horse xxxxxxx


----------



## BlizzardBudd (19 June 2013)

I am truly sorry to hear about your loss  my heart goes out to your family


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 June 2013)

Hoofy23 said:



			I can't tell you how sad I've felt for you since I saw your mare on Sunday. I can't get it out off my mind. I'm so sorry for you all and can't imagine being in your shoes. I always travel my horse with the back open but won't ever again. You can't imagine it's possible but we all know how panicked horses can get for the smallest reasons. Don't waste your emotions on the sick
people that took photos - they've obviously never been priveledged enough to love a horse xxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about this above made me think.


 Why don't they make a grill which can attach so in warm weather the air can get in and the light, but not the horse out.!!! Something like this
http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3605...ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=63&ff19=0

 Maybe someone ought to make one

 or failing that make an inner door as standard fixed permanently so the outer door can be open  and the inner clipped to it and you just unclip it and can have the same fixings as the outer so its as secure as the outer 




.


----------



## Clodagh (19 June 2013)

Sorry to hear about the little mare, how sad.

That would be a good idea, Leviathan. I always travel with the back shut now as it is mainly young horses but I never used to.


----------



## hnmisty (19 June 2013)

How awful for you, OP. Such a shocking but unpredictable accident.

You have my full sympathy. I hope your boyfriend's little sister isn't too distraught.


----------



## HavocsRevenge (19 June 2013)

Thanks n dont worry i wont ever be travelling with the back doors open again! And leviathan that is a great idea!  And yeah my bfs little sister feeling okay she doesn't fully understand what happened :/ again thanks for all your concern everyone x


----------



## _GG_ (19 June 2013)

HavocsRevenge said:



			Thanks n dont worry i wont ever be travelling with the back doors open again! And leviathan that is a great idea!  And yeah my bfs little sister feeling okay she doesn't fully understand what happened :/ again thanks for all your concern everyone x
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes youth can be a blessing. I hope the memories never resurface for her.

I read your first post and my heart just sank for you. Unfortunately, I can imagine what you went through and even 18 years ago without the convenience of mobiles, I had people stopping and taking photographs of my friends horse almost dead on a major A road despite the fact that the rider was on the carriageway dead. People can be unthinkably strange and twisted and I will never understand why on earth anyone would ever want to stop an photograph a fatal accident.

I am truly sorry for what happened...I hope and pray that you will all be ok.

RIP lovely pony xxx


----------



## Tizzy (19 June 2013)

Oh my word, this brought a tear to my eye reading it. How tragic and heartbreaking for you.

Unfortunately no matter what anyone says, it will not make you feel any better at the moment, but I'm sending cyber hugs your way and thinking of you.

Xxx

RIP my lovely, make sure you get stuck into that lush grass up there and go play with the other horses you come across. Xxx


----------



## Heidi1 (19 June 2013)

I am so sorry to read this, my thoughts go out to all of you, such a tragic accident.

RIP Little Mare..xxx


----------



## HavocsRevenge (19 June 2013)

Thank you so much guy's. I'll be sure to post a picture of the foal when it's born  x


----------



## Twinkley Lights (19 June 2013)

How simply dreadful for you I can't imagine how awful that must have been to see she was missing. Big hugs ((((((((((  )))))))))))))))))

RIP little horse


----------



## fabfjords (19 June 2013)

how sad for you all.what a awfull thing to have happened.my thoughts are with you.x


----------



## Skipadeedooda (19 June 2013)

So sorry for your loss, didn't want to read and run. So heart wrenching. Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Strawbz (19 June 2013)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Alec Swan (20 June 2013)

Whilst not wishing to sound callous,  I wonder if the top doors on the trailer,  assuming that it had them fitted,  were closed,  and if there were no doors, was there a top bar?

Alec.


----------



## merrymeasure (20 June 2013)

Oh Lord, I've just caught up with this, and didn't want to cut and run. I am so, so sorry for you. What an awful tragic thing to happen. Nothing I can say can really be of consolation to you, but just know, I am thinking of you.(( hugs))) RIP little Misty, xxx


----------



## HavocsRevenge (20 June 2013)

Hi Alec,  yes there were top doors but they were open due to it been a long journey. This mare has travelled numerous time on her own and with others and never had any issues whatsoever.  Also the ramp is 4ft high from the trailer floor and the gap between the top of the ramp and the roof
of the trailer was less than 2ft. Understand what you are saying but nothing would have stopped our mare getting out of the trailer. She was also 14.2hh so she was also determined...


----------



## HavocsRevenge (20 June 2013)

Dont know if the last post had posted but just thanks again to everyone who is concerned and consoling us as many other people are more interested in posting pictures and gobbing off on Facebook,  so to the people who understand thanks for all your kind thoughts. It is helping us through x


----------



## Alec Swan (20 June 2013)

HavocsRevenge said:



			....... Understand what you are saying but .........
		
Click to expand...

I'm genuinely sorry to hear of of your dreadful accident,  and I'm sure that you will join me now,  in pointing out to other trailer users to *always* travel horses with the top doors shut.  

As you've pointed out,  being experienced travellers,  is no guarantee that a horse cannot leave the trailer,  and with the top doors shut,  that would be an impossibility.

I'm sorry to hi-jack this thread,  but it is for the common good to advise everyone that a horse which is capable of breaking loose and exiting a trailer could well be considered an unsafe load,  and leave the driver open to prosecution.  Should other road users be killed or injured,  during such an accident,  then prosecution would almost certainly follow,  and perhaps justifiably.

Again,  my commiserations,  and I truly hope that others can learn from your tragedy.

Alec.


----------



## mon (20 June 2013)

Understand what you are saying Alec our livestock trailer has a bar to go above the backboard and roof even though the gap is much less than that of our horse trailer.


----------



## starryeyed (20 June 2013)

Another who didn't want to read and run - I'm so sorry to hear about your mare, how awful  xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm genuinely sorry to hear of of your dreadful accident,  and I'm sure that you will join me now,  in pointing out to other trailer users to *always* travel horses with the top doors shut.  

As you've pointed out,  being experienced travellers,  is no guarantee that a horse cannot leave the trailer,  and with the top doors shut,  that would be an impossibility.

I'm sorry to hi-jack this thread,  but it is for the common good to advise everyone that a horse which is capable of breaking loose and exiting a trailer could well be considered an unsafe load,  and leave the driver open to prosecution.  Should other road users be killed or injured,  during such an accident,  then prosecution would almost certainly follow,  and perhaps justifiably.

Again,  my commiserations,  and I truly hope that others can learn from your tragedy.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

But I still think manufacturers should make a wire top door as a way to still allow fresh air in, and some horses hate being shut in, this way the nervous traveler, or ones who get free cannot  get out  with a wire inner door. AS bite guards are used the same  could be used in this purpose.
 personally I like this trailer rear ramp a sliding window gives light -and air and security


----------



## HavocsRevenge (20 June 2013)

Leviathan that is a good trailer and may pursue into getting one of them. But no I do not no longer advise travelling with the back doors open at any cost. It will be much safer to have the little ones at the front open and carry a canister of water and stop every half hour or so (depending on weather, cold weather slightly longer) and give them a drink and fresh air while being monitored. Our journeys may take twice as long but at least you will know that they will make it safe and sound (in most cases). This was one in a million freak accident as this is the first time anybody has heard of this but it doesn't mean itt can't happen again.  So for all those reading who travel with the back doors open and please lengthen your journey for the sake of your horses life. I do not wish what happened to us upon anybody and if by posting this and it raises awareness and only stops 1 accident. I will take a sigh of relief knowing that sharing our experience has saved a horse cos like I said I would be devastated to hear something like this has happened to someone else knowing I could of just warned them to shut their top doors. . .


----------



## MagicMelon (21 June 2013)

My worst nightmare. How truly awful and tragic.  

I've had a young 13.2hh manage to fully turn round in a trailer before (with a centre partition - no idea how he did it, must have reared up vertical and spun round).  Luckily he didnt jump out, I found him just looking out over the back door.  The problem I think with most UK designed trailers is that it is the norm to keep the back top doors open so I think they design them accordingly.  My Bateson Ascot has no ventilation other than a slit in the front window which isn't nearly enough for a hot day.


----------



## carthorse (21 June 2013)

So sorry,this also happened to a good friend a while ago on M40. Hugs to all


----------



## ozpoz (22 June 2013)

I am so sorry - what a horrible thing to happen.
I used to leave a door open in trailers a the back, but I never will again.


----------



## flyingfeet (24 June 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of this, as it is a horrible accident. 

In addition to other comments about shutting top doors, CCTV is a good investment for travelling livestock, as it enables you to see what is going on. 

However as you didn't hear anything chances are you wouldn't have noticed immediately on CCTV either, as I use it like a mirror check and usually to check it I need a indicator like a noise.


----------



## Honey08 (24 June 2013)

What a horrific accident, so sorry for you all, and what kind of wierdo wants to take photos and post them online!  Something wrong with their emotional  intelligence development IMO.

I'm going to look into getting a back door grill made for our trailer.  We usually have two big horses in our 510, unlikely that they could turn round but you never know.  I find it really hot and that they suffer very quickly if I shut the doors.   Our local metalworker has made grills for the stables to measure very cheaply - I'm sure that one for the trailer wouldn't be that costly.  Something along the lines of the dividing grill that you can buy for the front of the trailer.

Thirty years ago we had a pony jump over the front lower door while we were parked.  Its amazing what they can jump through when they feel the need.

RIP pony.x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 June 2013)

Honey08 said:



			What a horrific accident, so sorry for you all, and what kind of wierdo wants to take photos and post them online!  Something wrong with their emotional  intelligence development IMO.

I'm going to look into getting a back door grill made for our trailer.  We usually have two big horses in our 510, unlikely that they could turn round but you never know.  I find it really hot and that they suffer very quickly if I shut the doors.   Our local metalworker has made grills for the stables to measure very cheaply - I'm sure that one for the trailer wouldn't be that costly.  Something along the lines of the dividing grill that you can buy for the front of the trailer.

Thirty years ago we had a pony jump over the front lower door while we were parked.  Its amazing what they can jump through when they feel the need.

RIP pony.x
		
Click to expand...

Glad my suggestion hasn't gone to waste  

 I saw several trailers on the way to hickstead  all open cept one who had closed one side

 I have also had  grill type bite guards made for my horse box  so your guys should easily to this


----------



## coffeeandabagel (24 June 2013)

Really sad to read this - some hugs going out to you. Calling the foal the same name will be lovely and that police woman was really kind to take some mane.

I lost a horse in a road accident 35 years ago - luckily before cameras were everywhere, but remember hearing other 6th formers gossiping, joking and speculating about the horse the next day at school. I soon put them right and they were most abashed realising what they had done to me.

Sadly the fb'ers concerned wont ever feel that same guilt.

If a grill is manufactured after this I would be interested.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 June 2013)

How hard can it be for a manufacturer to create something similar to this only two independent inner doors not one.???


----------



## Alec Swan (24 June 2013)

Honey08 said:



			.......

I'm going to look into getting a back door grill made for our trailer.  We usually have two big horses in our 510, unlikely that they could turn round but you never know.  

.......
		
Click to expand...

Cheaper,  simpler and just as effective as a grill,  would be to fit a "Drop Bolt" each side and above the top of the ramp,  and then fit a bar across.  All livestock trailers have them.  Google Ifor Williams Livestock trailers,  and you'll see how they work.  They're cheap,  simple and very effective.

For a horse to escape from the back,  whilst your moving,  and assuming that it was loaded conventionally,  then first it has to turn round.  If you travel two horses together,  with a partition,  it would be near impossible,  I'd have thought for a horse to turn around through 180 degrees.

Regarding the overheating aspect of travelling horses,  I've yet to see a lorry with an open back,  and OK so some will have windows,  but many wont.  Most trailers have white roofs,  and white reflects heat,  and I've travelled many horses,  sealed in so to speak,  in horrible heat,  and providing that we keep moving,  and we aren't stationary for hours,  they never seem to get particularly hot.  Dark coloured roofs will absorb heat,  and can be torture!

Alec.


----------



## Honey08 (24 June 2013)

You're right Alec, it should be near on impossible for a big horse to turn round while there is a partition and/or another horse, but alsorts of things can happen if they panic... I'm also thinking of trying my mare with a single breast bar and no partition to see if she travels better, so there would be a much higher risk then.  I will look into that back bar though, OH could easily fit dropbolts.  I know what you mean, I've seen them on cattle trailers.  

My two get so hot as my mare sweats a lot (stress) when travelling, and with the doors shut it would turn into a sauna.  Its very rare that I shut the back.  I guess that a lorry could have more height and therefore more air?  Our Ifor has the vent on the top (which I always open).  The roof is white (when tree slime washed off!).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 June 2013)

In my lorry i leave jockey door open and my windows open so cool air and continuous fresh air passes through all the time .


 if i had a trailer i would prefer a mesh grill like above.


----------



## angelish (24 June 2013)

so sorry for the loss of your horse 

it is possible for a horse to turn around in a trailer with a partition fitted and another horse next to it 
i was unlucky enough to have just loaded a 14"2 into the right side of an ifor williams 505 trailer , my friend put the ramp up causing the 15"1 in the left side to panic , snap the lead rope it was tied to and end up facing out the back , luckily my friend heard the clattering and was quick enough to unpin and drop the ramp back down as the horse was going to jump over the ramp 

the 14"2 that i had hold of also managed to turn round although she was smaller , the bigger one kind of twisted and reared , then slipped and fell and ended up facing the op way when she got back to her feet , the partition was damaged and so was the side of the box 
luckily the horses although frightened were ok apart from a few scratches 

it is incredible how quickly things can go wrong and although these were quite small compared to a bigger horse it would still be possible for one to turn round


----------



## Ladywell (25 June 2013)

I have only just seen this.  I cannot imagine your shock and distress on realising she was missing from the trailer.  My heart goes out to you on your tragic loss.  A glimmer of light for you must be the fact that no-one who has read your posts will ever travel with the top doors of a trailer open again - indirectly your pony may have saved other lives.  Take care.  XX


----------



## OWLIE185 (25 June 2013)

I would just like to say how sorry I feel for you having read of thius dreadfull accident.  May I offer my full sympathies to you all.  Unfortunately horses are unpredictable.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (25 June 2013)

Just read this, so sorry for your loss what a tragic accident.


----------



## kickandshout (26 June 2013)

windand rain said:



			Sorry for your tragic loss take a little comfort in my belief that nothing dies until the last person to remember them is gone. She will live on in hearts and minds forever
		
Click to expand...

how beautifully put !!!!!
my sympathies with all involved.
ignore the morons they are the minory.


----------



## Adopter (27 June 2013)

Only just read this, could not read and pass on So very sorry you lost your pony I such tragic circumstances.


----------



## *hic* (27 June 2013)

Please people, if you want to secure the tops of your trailers DON'T use made up grilles. The mesh is too hard for horses to see against the light outside and faced with a horse trying to get out the grille WILL give way. The bars as mentioned by Alec and designed and made by Ifor Williams for their trailers are far more secure, providing both a properly visible barrier and a strong mounting.  Or of course you could fit vents to your top doors.

To the OP, sorry to hear that you had such an horrific incident and aftermath on FB. RIP to the mare.


----------



## HavocsRevenge (28 June 2013)

jemima*askin  thanks, we are looking into bar's as they sound a lot more secure! byt unfortunately like a lot of horses experts have told us if a horse wants to escape not us or god will stop it... but we will definitely try and prevent it from hhappening again. . . Thank you everyone for being so kind xx


----------



## Bertieb123 (28 June 2013)

What a terrible thing to happen, as for the people who posted pic's on Facebook, words fail me. Agree with many about design of trailer back doors. Nobody could have predicted what happened to you, must say I had a tear in my eye when I read this thread, Big Hugs to you allx


----------



## HavocsRevenge (30 June 2013)

Again many thanks to everyone for all your concerns! It means a lot to us, and some will be happy to know, that we have travelled for the first time today since the accident! (top doors shut of course!) We went to our local show and did really well... We were really nervous travelling though to the point where we nearly had to stop to be sick! (disgusting I know), but it will only get easier with time! But all in all we had a great day... Thank you VERY VERY much to everyone for your concerns and kind words... Really does mean a lot to us xxxxx


----------



## Adopter (30 June 2013)

Well done to you all, that took a lot of courage, hope it does get easier with time.  Greast news that it was a successful day.


----------



## kerilli (4 July 2013)

Really really so very sad to hear this, my sincerest sympathies to you all HavocsRevenge.


----------



## Foxford (6 July 2013)

kerilli said:



			Really really so very sad to hear this, my sincerest sympathies to you all HavocsRevenge.
		
Click to expand...

Echo this, I get quite nervous travelling my boy as I know so many people who've had terrible accidents.

Thank you for sharing. X


----------

